# Spalted Something ???



## RBcarving (Jul 2, 2013)

This was downed last fall on one of my lots. I finally got around to cutting it up.....most of the bark was gone and no leaves, so Im unsure of ID. Its nearly white/light sand colored (not yellow or tan) when cut lengthwise, and a light tan on the endgrain. Spalting is blackline and shades of grey...it is VERY LIGHTWEIGHT !!! A 6" slab of the 8" diameter weighs about a pound.

I am in SW MO. 
Any ideas appreciated.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2013)

It's hard to tell with spalted stuff, but I've seen silver maple locally that looks just like it.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 3, 2013)

Also reminds me of hackberry.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 3, 2013)

Bark almost looks like Sycamore thats sloughing off.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2013)

Sycamore was the first thing that came to my mind also, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 3, 2013)

If Sycamore you should be able to see the rays in the end grain.
Jim R


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2013)

JR Parks said:


> If Sycamore you should be able to see the rays in the end grain.
> Jim R



You mean he should be able to see ray flecks in the quartersawn boards don't you? I've never seen "rays" in sycamore end grain. Sycamore has interlocking grain.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 4, 2013)

If Sycamore the ray flecks will show on the quarter for sure but you can see the rays in the end grain. Not as prominent as oak but none the less there. And to make sure I just cut a piece and with old eyes they are there. Faint but there. 
Jim R


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a good piece of info. I've milled a lot of syc and never noticed it. I'll take a closer look next time.


----------



## RBcarving (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is a better pic on the end grain...I do believe I may go with Sycamore. Obvious rays visible on a clean cut piece and some flecking on the quartered side. I have a lot of this, so I may stabilize a few pieces and turn them to see how they look.
Brad


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2013)

yes that looks just like sycamore all right but it's funny, I never thought of them as rays. :i_dunno:


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2013)

Kevin, here's something to look at:

[attachment=27342]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2013)

phinds said:


> Kevin, here's something to look at:



Yeah, I know they are, but I just never thought of them that way. Kind of like I know he's president, but I don't think of him that way. :i_dunno:


----------



## phinds (Jul 8, 2013)

Hm ... what happened to my image. The first time when I posted it I could click and get the 800-pixel wide version but not so now.

OH NEVER MIND ... it's the damned browser, no the site.


----------

